# Truing Stand Restoration



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Picked up an old motorcycle truing stand on eBay to restore. Blasted and powder coated, new stainless hardware, and machined cones. All that's left is a gauge for the up and down. It works great for all but solid-axle wheels. Perhaps I'll make some adapters down the road. The main shortfall is that one can not dish a wheel with this setup.

-Joel


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

nice looking stand. If you leave half of the stand set up when you remove a wheel, you can probably get as close to dish as with any other stand. 

Are those rubberflex collets in the lathe?


----------



## NorseRider (Feb 9, 2004)

unterhausen said:


> nice looking stand. If you leave half of the stand set up when you remove a wheel, you can probably get as close to dish as with any other stand.


+1
That's how I do it in my ELDI stand of a similar design. Works great.

T


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

The problem is that the stand doesn't contact the lock nuts and despite the very large arms, they do still move when the cones are turned in.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I love it!

It could use more chrome, though.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

That's sweet. Nice work!

I love the old tools. I'm currently restoring an old, 1956 Logan 8" Shaper. It's fun to keep the old iron looking nice and running well. Given a bankroll, anyone can go get a new tool off the shelf but that's no fun IMO. Recycle, reduce, reuse. ...Good stuff!


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Great restore! Love the color and I bet it's cool as hell to work with. I can only imagine how much that bear weighs!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Funny thing is .....when Shimano started producing their own wheels a few years back there was a video circulating of one of their plants and all those building wheels there were using the same HTK truing stand.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pratt and Burnerd adjustable collets*



unterhausen said:


> Are those rubberflex collets in the lathe?


They are Pratt and Burnerd adjustable collets. Best chuck and collet system ever.

-Joel


----------



## stoiccycle (Oct 28, 2007)

i have a truing stand just like that, made a adaptor thing to use a dial indicator (just a cheap 1" one) instead of the threaded gauges (or what ever you call them that rub up against the rim) really made it a lot easier/quicker to use, and much easier to get the dish right, now just get the dish close by eye/feel, check with a dish gauge once, then figure out how far you need to go, and just watch the dial till you are there, usually comes out perfect, without having to go back and forth with a dish gauge. anyway, just something to consider, (yours looks to be in better shape than mine, to start with, and for sure now)


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

Great work! I'm jealous of that find.

Can I ask a couple of stupid questions? 

How do you know when the hub is centered on the jig, relative to the devices that touch the rim? Do you have a master reference? Do you count exposed threads on hub holder screws? Or do you just use indicate off of one side of the jig only, then keep flipping the hub around to get to center, like I do on my $20 cheapy jig?

--thanks, zip


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

zipzit said:


> Great work! I'm jealous of that find.
> 
> Can I ask a couple of stupid questions?
> 
> ...


I don't know if the hub is centered at all. This is why I can't dish wheels in it, just get them straight side-to-side and up-and-down.

-Joel


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I don't know if the hub is centered at all. This is why I can't dish wheels in it, just get them straight side-to-side and up-and-down.
> 
> -Joel


Think that dishing would be possible in that stand. Say if you fixed one side while truing all that would be required is to flip the wheel 180 in the stand. Once the caliper reference measured the same distance on both sides of the rim I would think this would effectively dish the wheel. I could be wrong, but just a thought.

BTW real nice restoration job.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Funny thing is .....when Shimano started producing their own wheels a few years back there was a video circulating of one of their plants and all those building wheels there were using the same HTK truing stand.


Weren't they Hozan? Same thing almost. The stands in the Dura Ace building wheel were something else entirely.

-Schmitty-


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

crux said:


> Think that dishing would be possible in that stand. Say if you fixed one side while truing all that would be required is to flip the wheel 180 in the stand. Once the caliper reference measured the same distance on both sides of the rim I would think this would effectively dish the wheel. I could be wrong, but just a thought.
> 
> BTW real nice restoration job.


He'd have to consistently loosen and tighten just one side of the two hub mounts when flipping the wheel to the opposite direction to check and adjust dish.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Temporary, maybe permanent, solution for the up-and-down. Yes, it's stainless rack hardware.

-Joel


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice, I could definitely live with that stand.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Funny - the thing I notice about this picture is the hardwood floors and kickboard trim, an image of a 1920s Minneapolis bungalow? My house looks the exact same, as so many other Mpls houses. We must live close!


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

chequamagon said:


> Funny - the thing I notice about this picture is the hardwood floors and kickboard trim, an image of a 1920s Minneapolis bungalow? My house looks the exact same, as so many other Mpls houses. We must live close!


I'm at 40th and Cedar Ave. So. Built in '22 and I really like the woodwork, too, but it pisses me off to no end how much paint previous owners splattered all over it.

-Joel


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I'm at 40th and Cedar Ave. So. Built in '22 and I really like the woodwork, too, but it pisses me off to no end how much paint previous owners splattered all over it.
> 
> -Joel


I know where that is at, still.

Really do not know what happened several years back for everyone to start covering everything wooden in paint. I mean really WTF. Recently found some old wooden boxes painted any # of colors. When the stripping process began I found really nice pieces of Mahogany and Cherry. One is real nice, but can not identify the wood as of yet, but suspect a rosewood or the like. Wife took quite a few of them, but still was able to use a few for tool storage.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Who's Next?*

Who's next?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Motorcycle-Bicycle-Wheel-truing-lacing-stand-Hozan-HD_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem4a9f667ca1QQitemZ320501873825QQptZMotorcyclesQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

-Joel


----------

